# Gun show pascagoula fairgrounds



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Probably a hour and 20 minutes from P-cola but usually a good show. I like it more than the one held at the Civic Center hands down. 

This Saturday and Sunday. 9-5 on Sat and 10-4 on Sun. I'm going Sat, have a 600yd BR match on Sunday.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to try to make it. I have an oldie to try to sell.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

snapperfan said:


> I'm going to try to make it. I have an oldie to try to sell.


That's kinda funky looking....you know the history on it???


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

snapperfan said:


> I'm going to try to make it. I have an oldie to try to sell.


You'll shoot your eye out with that thing. Interesting gun.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

My father-in-law says he traded for it in the 1940s, put it in a cabinet, then forgot about it until a couple of years ago. I have spent hours researching it. 
It was made by "T. Bolton & Co" in England around 1835-1840. I sent some pictures to the Firearms Curator at the Royal Armouries Museum in England. According to him it is a "gentleman's pocket pistol" and they have no info on the maker. He said it was quite common back then for retailers to buy the locks, frames, and barrels from different manufacturers and assemble them for sale. The only record of a "T. Bolton" was a brass engraver of that era and it's possible that he made the frame and installed parts from others to finish the gun. Every piece of metal on the gun is engraved except for the screw heads.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I think I saw something like that on "Pawn Stars".

You will probably get a better price for it on a national auction site. Since it's so old it's not considered a firearm so none of the FFL issues apply.

Rick


----------

